# Black Widow 2010 Line-up!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, nothing has really changed in the last 30 years... they're still the same fast, smooth shooting beauties they were back in the mid 80's when I started shooting them. So if any of you guys want to step into the light and test fire one I have bows dating back to the mid 80's and some of the newer CNC machined ones from just a couple years ago. Thing is, they all feel the same. Just like an old baseball glove. Perfect. Come over and shoot any of them any time.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

ridiculous...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I still feel like I am giving myself too much of an advantage. I would maybe like to try the small one that you have shown there..............ya know, the one that has a sheath with it. :mrgreen: If that isn't traditional enough for me then I will move to that buffalo tail and whip them accross the face with it until I get them into a bloody lather.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some good looking bows there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

These high speed, cnc machined "traditional" bows are great if you want to pay $800 for a piece of wood. The fact is it will be out dated next year as they come up with new cnc machines, higher price tags, and still shoot the same! Sorry, but what happend to good ol woodsmanship. Handcrafted, like Mike Bird builds his bows. Sweat and blood and hand carving a real piece of art. Sorry, but I don't see what all the excitement is all about. :roll: _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Rats, its too bad I am saving my money for a 1980 Pinto. They drive just as crappy now as they did back then. Can't wait! I'll post pics as soon as it is back from the body shop and I find a distributor cap for it so I can drive it home.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O- That is really funny!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Keep it comin! :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting TEX. I like the middle ones with the leather grip.


Ah......I had a 1980 Pinto......good grief!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks for posting TEX. I like the middle ones with the leather grip.
> 
> Ah......I had a 1980 Pinto......good grief!


Unlike the Pinto, these bows won't blow up on you if you get rear ended. :mrgreen:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love a Black Widow "Graybark" T/D. I don't like the $960 dollar price tag though, that was more than my last two compounds put together. My next bow purchace is going to be a longbow of some sort, been looking hard at a Bear Montana.

Mark


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I would love a Black Widow "Graybark" T/D. I don't like the $960 dollar price tag though, that was more than my last two compounds put together. My next bow purchace is going to be a longbow of some sort, been looking hard at a Bear Montana.
> 
> Mark


$960.....Is that in U.S. dollars?

Did they carve it with a fingernail file? :mrgreen:

My 1980 Pinto cost less than that! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mark, you can find used stuff in great shape on ebay and other for sale sights all the time. My buddy bought a used Greybark on ebay with a quiver, case, and 17 arrows for just under $700. The new ones are a bit spendy, but they are worth it. Plus they hold their value.



> that was more than my last two compounds put together.


You must not have bought a new Hoyt or Mathews...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Mark do yourself a facor ans skip the machined wood bows! Call Dick Robertson of Robertson Stykbows, he absolutely makes the finest longbow on the planet, I know out of the 20 some longbows I own presently his are the best shooting ones on the wall!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Im savin my pennies for one of them black widers. :lol: Hopefully within the next couple months I can finally get one. :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

wow, that's way too pricey for me! Guess I'll be sticking with my training wheels for a few more years...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Dick Robertson of Robertson Stykbows, he absolutely makes the finest longbow on the planet,


I'll second that! He makes true works of art.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

There is something to say about the old Horse and buggy. It is quite entertainging and great for family reunions and such. The buggy even makes a nice lawn ornament as you can decorate the front yard with them. They would even be fun to take to the local market a time or two but if I was taking the kids to Disney land or even driving back and forth to work, I would take the new Pick up truck with the anti lock brakes, the dual air bags, the hefty deisel engine and the comfortable ride.

I don't know how this relates to this thread.............I was just thinking out loud. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> There is something to say about the old Horse and buggy. It is quite entertainging and great for family reunions and such. The buggy even makes a nice lawn ornament as you can decorate the front yard with them. They would even be fun to take to the local market a time or two but if I was taking the kids to Disney land or even driving back and forth to work, I would take the new Pick up truck with the anti lock brakes, the dual air bags, the hefty deisel engine and the comfortable ride.
> 
> I don't know how this relates to this thread.............I was just thinking out loud. :mrgreen:


Has nothing to do with stickbows at all, absolutely nothing in common for one, there is no HEFT, no noise as such from diesel engines or the loud compound bows, the only thing I can relate this to with stickbows is the DUAL AIRBAGS (lungs) my longbows are well versed in those! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > There is something to say about the old Horse and buggy. It is quite entertainging and great for family reunions and such. The buggy even makes a nice lawn ornament as you can decorate the front yard with them. They would even be fun to take to the local market a time or two but if I was taking the kids to Disney land or even driving back and forth to work, I would take the new Pick up truck with the anti lock brakes, the dual air bags, the hefty deisel engine and the comfortable ride.
> ...


 -_O- Amen brother Wiseman! AMEN!


----------

